# Mah kitteh is semi famous



## more_rayne (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone here a fan of the site Icanhascheezburger.com? I love lolcats and used to submit quite a few pictures of my cat when he was a kitten. He's made the front page twice. They decided to use one of his pics in their new book! :lol: Here's Homer checking himself out. They cut off half his head!







Here's the original






Here's the book link


----------



## hierodula (Oct 13, 2010)

lol :lol:


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 13, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## MrPitseleh (Oct 13, 2010)

Not a bad looking cat you got there.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Jesskb (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 13, 2010)

Famous kitty! Yay!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cute cat!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2010)

HOLLYWOOD! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2010)

That's great. I think I sent a few in to them years ago.


----------



## more_rayne (Oct 14, 2010)

He's so entertaining, here's a few more, minus captions.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 14, 2010)

How cute! I can't ever catch my cat doing cute things. She just always looks angry! :lol:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG! My neighbors cat had kittens, they are about 4 weeks old right now and it takes every ounce of my being not to take one home with me _everytime _I see them. It's so hard...

Congrats on your very cute kitty.


----------

